# Situazione Robinho: va via o resta? Novità a breve.



## admin (24 Luglio 2014)

Apriamo l'ennesimo topic dedicato alla situazione Robinho. Il giocatore ha rifiutato le ultime offerte che gli sono arrivate dal Brasile. Vuole soldi e non si accontenta. 

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, però, sul piatto ci sarebbero altre proposte. Precisamente, dal Brasile, dagli Emirati e dal Qatar. Tra oggi e domani, sempre secondo quanto dichiarato da Sky, la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi. Robinho ormai è ai saluti.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Luglio 2014)

Penso ci faranno un film su questa strabiliante vicenda. Speriamo con lieto fine


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Apriamo l'ennesimo topic dedicato alla situazione Robinho. Il giocatore ha rifiutato le ultime offerte che gli sono arrivate dal Brasile. Vuole soldi e non si accontenta.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, però, sul piatto ci sarebbero altre proposte. Precisamente, dal Brasile, dagli Emirati e dal Qatar. Tra oggi e domani, sempre secondo quanto dichiarato da Sky, la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi. Robinho ormai è ai saluti.



Che devo fare, un fioretto ?

Inginocchiarmi sui ceci ?


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Apriamo l'ennesimo topic dedicato alla situazione Robinho. Il giocatore ha rifiutato le ultime offerte che gli sono arrivate dal Brasile. Vuole soldi e non si accontenta.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, però, sul piatto ci sarebbero altre proposte. Precisamente, dal Brasile, dagli Emirati e dal Qatar. Tra oggi e domani, sempre secondo quanto dichiarato da Sky, la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi. Robinho ormai è ai saluti.



Vuole soldi, rifiuta tutte le destinazioni, non gli interessa non giocare... Iniziamo con le multe.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Apriamo l'ennesimo topic dedicato alla situazione Robinho. Il giocatore ha rifiutato le ultime offerte che gli sono arrivate dal Brasile. Vuole soldi e non si accontenta.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, però, sul piatto ci sarebbero altre proposte. Precisamente, dal Brasile, dagli Emirati e dal Qatar. Tra oggi e domani, sempre secondo quanto dichiarato da Sky, la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi. Robinho ormai è ai saluti.


Che schifo di persona, che schifo.

Non vale più niente e pretende tutti questi soldi, mercenario.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Apriamo l'ennesimo topic dedicato alla situazione Robinho. Il giocatore ha rifiutato le ultime offerte che gli sono arrivate dal Brasile. Vuole soldi e non si accontenta.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, però, sul piatto ci sarebbero altre proposte. Precisamente, dal Brasile, dagli Emirati e dal Qatar. Tra oggi e domani, sempre secondo quanto dichiarato da Sky, la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi. Robinho ormai è ai saluti.



Una meretrice fatta giocatore......


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Apriamo l'ennesimo topic dedicato alla situazione Robinho. Il giocatore ha rifiutato le ultime offerte che gli sono arrivate dal Brasile. Vuole soldi e non si accontenta.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, però, sul piatto ci sarebbero altre proposte. Precisamente, dal Brasile, dagli Emirati e dal Qatar. Tra oggi e domani, sempre secondo quanto dichiarato da Sky, la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi. Robinho ormai è ai saluti.



E stavolta di offerte dal Brasile non ne erano arrivate poche... indecente che le abbia rifiutate tutte.
A questo punto speriamo che qualche beduino, tra stanotte e domani, decida di buttare via un po' di soldi.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2014)

non c'è speranza dai questo sicuramente fino a gennaio ce lo teniamo e inzaghi dovrà pure farlo giocare per "valorizzarlo" affinché qualcuno finalmente se lo prenda


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Apriamo l'ennesimo topic dedicato alla situazione Robinho. Il giocatore ha rifiutato le ultime offerte che gli sono arrivate dal Brasile. Vuole soldi e non si accontenta.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, però, sul piatto ci sarebbero altre proposte. Precisamente, dal Brasile, dagli Emirati e dal Qatar. Tra oggi e domani, sempre secondo quanto dichiarato da Sky, la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi. Robinho ormai è ai saluti.





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non c'è speranza dai questo sicuramente fino a gennaio ce lo teniamo e inzaghi dovrà pure farlo giocare per "valorizzarlo" affinché qualcuno finalmente se lo prenda


A Gennaio 2015 può essere ingaggiato senza passare da noi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Apriamo l'ennesimo topic dedicato alla situazione Robinho. Il giocatore ha rifiutato le ultime offerte che gli sono arrivate dal Brasile. Vuole soldi e non si accontenta.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, però, sul piatto ci sarebbero altre proposte. Precisamente, dal Brasile, dagli Emirati e dal Qatar. Tra oggi e domani, sempre secondo quanto dichiarato da Sky, la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi. Robinho ormai è ai saluti.





Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Penso ci faranno un film su questa strabiliante vicenda. Speriamo con lieto fine



ehehehe... film horror ovviamente!


----------



## Stex (24 Luglio 2014)

ma anche nella partita col renate o monza è stato fischiato ... non capisce che se ne deve andare?? che è finito!


----------



## Dave (24 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A Gennaio 2015 può essere ingaggiato senza passare da noi



Il contratto gli scade a giugno 2016


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Il contratto gli scade a giugno 2016





2 ANNI ??


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Apriamo l'ennesimo topic dedicato alla situazione Robinho. Il giocatore ha rifiutato le ultime offerte che gli sono arrivate dal Brasile. Vuole soldi e non si accontenta.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, però, sul piatto ci sarebbero altre proposte. Precisamente, dal Brasile, dagli Emirati e dal Qatar. Tra oggi e domani, sempre secondo quanto dichiarato da Sky, la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi. Robinho ormai è ai saluti.



Ormai sto perdendo le speranze.La cosa che non capisco e' che Robinho parlando in questo periodo con la societa' sa che non rientra piu nei piani del mister,e la societa' sta cercando di venderlo ad ogni costo,e quindi con tutto che entrambe le parti vogliono la stessa cosa,non si riesce a portare a termine questa operazione.L'attaccamento al denaro del giocatore(supportato sicuramente dall'agente) e' qualcosa di clamoroso


----------



## Butcher (24 Luglio 2014)

Troppe volte ho letto "Robinho ormai è ai saluti". Non mi illudo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ormai sto perdendo le speranze.La cosa che non capisco e' che Robinho parlando in questo periodo con la societa' sa che non rientra piu nei piani del mister,e la societa' sta cercando di venderlo ad ogni costo,e quindi con tutto che entrambe le parti vogliono la stessa cosa,non si riesce a portare a termine questa operazione.L'attaccamento al denaro del giocatore(supportato sicuramente dall'agente) e' qualcosa di clamoroso



Il problema sta tutto li , il giocatore non vuole rinunciare ad 1 euro.. o li mette la squadra che lo compra .. ovviamente NESSUNO gli da lo stipendio di Galliani oppure li deve mettere il Milan cosa che NON vuole fare . 

Quindi la situazione è in stallo .. a lui che gli frega rimane al milan e ingrassare e si porta a casa i suoi mega bigliettoni .


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Luglio 2014)

Da quello che ho capito, Robinho non solo non vuole perderci ma penso che voglia un ingaggio ancora maggiore.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Luglio 2014)

*.*


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho capito, Robinho non solo non vuole perderci ma penso che voglia un ingaggio ancora maggiore.



No, maggiore no. Semplicemente per andarsene a prendere un ingaggio minore vuole che il Milan gli dia la buonauscita che di fatto compensa quello che "andrebbe a perdere".

Purtroppo ce lo terremo almeno fino a gennaio, poi chissà Orlando faccia una grazia.


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Luglio 2014)

penso che ogni commento sia superfluo.

la zecca ci rimarra' ancora molto attaccata ai c......


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Luglio 2014)

*Parla il presidente dell'Atletico Mineiro,una delle squadre indicate come interessate all'acquisto del brasiliano: "Nessuna offerta per Robinho,il giocatore non c'interessa".*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Parla il presidente dell'Atletico Mineiro,una delle squadre indicate come interessate all'acquisto del brasiliano: "Nessuna offerta per Robinho,il giocatore non c'interessa".*



Credo fosse la nostra ultima speranza... Fino a gennaio con questo qua, non ci credo non ci credo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Credo fosse la nostra ultima speranza... Fino a gennaio con questo qua, non ci credo non ci credo



Un'incubo ormai sta diventando questa storia


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Luglio 2014)

*Flavio Augusto da Silva, presidente dell’Orlando City: "Siamo a un buon punto, la trattative è in fase avanzata, ma ci sono ancora passi da compiere per l’acquisto di Robinho. Ringrazio il Milan per averci concesso il permesso di trattare con Robinho, ma di questo se ne stanno occupando i rappresentanti del giocatore. Per noi è importante che Robinho vada in Brasile per i prossimi sei mesi, come è successo con Kakà”. 

"Vogliamo fare qualcosa di simile a ciò che è stato fatto con il San Paolo per Kakà, ma prima però Robinho deve liberarsi dal contratto che ha con il Milan, poi deve firmare con la Mls e con noi e infine potrà andare in club brasiliano in prestito. Queste ultime tre cose possono essere fatte nello stesso tempo"*


----------



## Frikez (24 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Flavio Augusto da Silva, presidente dell’Orlando City: "Siamo a un buon punto, la trattative è in fase avanzata, ma ci sono ancora passi da compiere per l’acquisto di Robinho. Ringrazio il Milan per averci concesso il permesso di trattare con Robinho, ma di questo se ne stanno occupando i rappresentanti del giocatore. Per noi è importante che Robinho vada in Brasile per i prossimi sei mesi, come è successo con Kakà”.
> 
> "Vogliamo fare qualcosa di simile a ciò che è stato fatto con il San Paolo per Kakà, ma prima però Robinho deve liberarsi dal contratto che ha con il Milan, poi deve firmare con la Mls e con noi e infine potrà andare in club brasiliano in prestito. Queste ultime tre cose possono essere fatte nello stesso tempo"*



Liberarsi ---> buonuscita


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Flavio Augusto da Silva, presidente dell’Orlando City: "Siamo a un buon punto, la trattative è in fase avanzata, ma ci sono ancora passi da compiere per l’acquisto di Robinho. Ringrazio il Milan per averci concesso il permesso di trattare con Robinho, ma di questo se ne stanno occupando i rappresentanti del giocatore. Per noi è importante che Robinho vada in Brasile per i prossimi sei mesi, come è successo con Kakà”.
> 
> "Vogliamo fare qualcosa di simile a ciò che è stato fatto con il San Paolo per Kakà, ma prima però Robinho deve liberarsi dal contratto che ha con il Milan, poi deve firmare con la Mls e con noi e infine potrà andare in club brasiliano in prestito. Queste ultime tre cose possono essere fatte nello stesso tempo"*



Ma rescindiamo il contratto e faccia quello che vuole, non possiamo aspettare ancora su.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Flavio Augusto da Silva, presidente dell’Orlando City: "Siamo a un buon punto, la trattative è in fase avanzata, ma ci sono ancora passi da compiere per l’acquisto di Robinho. Ringrazio il Milan per averci concesso il permesso di trattare con Robinho, ma di questo se ne stanno occupando i rappresentanti del giocatore. Per noi è importante che Robinho vada in Brasile per i prossimi sei mesi, come è successo con Kakà”.
> 
> "Vogliamo fare qualcosa di simile a ciò che è stato fatto con il San Paolo per Kakà, ma prima però Robinho deve liberarsi dal contratto che ha con il Milan, poi deve firmare con la Mls e con noi e infine potrà andare in club brasiliano in prestito. Queste ultime tre cose possono essere fatte nello stesso tempo"*



Ma rescindiamo il contratto e faccia quello che vuole, non possiamo aspettare ancora su.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Flavio Augusto da Silva, presidente dell’Orlando City: "Siamo a un buon punto, la trattative è in fase avanzata, ma ci sono ancora passi da compiere per l’acquisto di Robinho. Ringrazio il Milan per averci concesso il permesso di trattare con Robinho, ma di questo se ne stanno occupando i rappresentanti del giocatore. Per noi è importante che Robinho vada in Brasile per i prossimi sei mesi, come è successo con Kakà”.
> 
> "Vogliamo fare qualcosa di simile a ciò che è stato fatto con il San Paolo per Kakà, ma prima però Robinho deve liberarsi dal contratto che ha con il Milan, poi deve firmare con la Mls e con noi e infine potrà andare in club brasiliano in prestito. Queste ultime tre cose possono essere fatte nello stesso tempo"*



penso che finalmente sia giunta la volta buona che ce ne liberiamo.E' solo questione di tempo ormai,speriamo di giorni


----------



## Denni90 (24 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Flavio Augusto da Silva, presidente dell’Orlando City: "Siamo a un buon punto, la trattative è in fase avanzata, ma ci sono ancora passi da compiere per l’acquisto di Robinho. Ringrazio il Milan per averci concesso il permesso di trattare con Robinho, ma di questo se ne stanno occupando i rappresentanti del giocatore. Per noi è importante che Robinho vada in Brasile per i prossimi sei mesi, come è successo con Kakà”.
> 
> "Vogliamo fare qualcosa di simile a ciò che è stato fatto con il San Paolo per Kakà, ma prima però Robinho deve liberarsi dal contratto che ha con il Milan, poi deve firmare con la Mls e con noi e infine potrà andare in club brasiliano in prestito. Queste ultime tre cose possono essere fatte nello stesso tempo"*



ma gli altri club nn ci pensano proprio a darci dei soldi per i nostri giocatori?


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Luglio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ma gli altri club nn ci pensano proprio a darci dei soldi per i nostri giocatori?



pur di liberarsi di sta zecca lo darei via anche gratis. 

il problema è che a quanto pare vuole la buonuscita col milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ehehehe... film horror ovviamente!


----------



## Denni90 (24 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> pur di liberarsi di sta zecca lo darei via anche gratis.
> 
> il problema è che a quanto pare vuole la buonuscita col milan.



buonauscita a calci nel sedere!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Flavio Augusto da Silva, presidente dell’Orlando City: "Siamo a un buon punto, la trattative è in fase avanzata, ma ci sono ancora passi da compiere per l’acquisto di Robinho. Ringrazio il Milan per averci concesso il permesso di trattare con Robinho, ma di questo se ne stanno occupando i rappresentanti del giocatore. Per noi è importante che Robinho vada in Brasile per i prossimi sei mesi, come è successo con Kakà”.
> 
> "Vogliamo fare qualcosa di simile a ciò che è stato fatto con il San Paolo per Kakà, ma prima però Robinho deve liberarsi dal contratto che ha con il Milan, poi deve firmare con la Mls e con noi e infine potrà andare in club brasiliano in prestito. Queste ultime tre cose possono essere fatte nello stesso tempo"*



dunque, se ce ne libereremo, a questo punto sarà certa la minusvalenza di circa 4,7M. Altra scusa per non tirar fuori un euro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Luglio 2014)

*Galliani su Robinho:" Stiamo aspettando le offerte, con l'Orlando City c'è una trattativa ma siamo lontanissimi, c'è una grande distanza dalle nostra richiesta, non credo che andrà in questa società."*


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Robinho:" Stiamo aspettando le offerte, con l'Orlando City c'è una trattativa ma siamo lontanissimi, c'è una grande distanza dalle nostra richiesta, non credo che andrà in questa società."*



Madonna 


Ma poi, richiesta ? Richiesta de che, vogliamo dei soldi per questo ? 


Sparatemi


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2014)

Sky : " le trattative stanno naufragando una dopo l altra per la cessione di Robinho per le richieste del giocatore e società " ...


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Robinho:" Stiamo aspettando le offerte, con l'Orlando City c'è una trattativa ma siamo lontanissimi, c'è una grande distanza dalle nostra richiesta, non credo che andrà in questa società."*




Tempo che questo parassita alla fine resterà, come sempre. Maledetto lui e chi lo ha portato al Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Robinho:" Stiamo aspettando le offerte, con l'Orlando City c'è una trattativa ma siamo lontanissimi, c'è una grande distanza dalle nostra richiesta, non credo che andrà in questa società."*



Ragazzi per cercare conferma che il pizzaiolo fosse il procuratore di robinho ho cercato su google " robinho raiola " guardate le interviste a raiola Ahhahaha ... " binho mai via da Manchester ". " Ibra rimane al Milan " " Cavani non andrà mai al Psg " ... Imbarazzante. Hahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Robinho:" Stiamo aspettando le offerte, con l'Orlando City c'è una trattativa ma siamo lontanissimi, c'è una grande distanza dalle nostra richiesta, non credo che andrà in questa società."*



Potevamo salutarlo questa estate, invece grazie a Galliani ci tocca tenerlo fino al 2016. 

Sparatemi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Robinho:" Stiamo aspettando le offerte, con l'Orlando City c'è una trattativa ma siamo lontanissimi, c'è una grande distanza dalle nostra richiesta, non credo che andrà in questa società."*



con queste parole Galliani fa capire chiaramente che non vuole fare una minusvalenza e quindi perdere ad oggi quasi 5M. Credo che a quel punto preferisca tenerselo in rosa fino a quando qualcuno non ci dia qualcosa. Probabile quindi che resti fino a gennaio 2015 quando sarà ammortato per 4M circa. Ma anche a gennaio trovare qualcuno che molli 4M sarà cosa ardua. L'unica soluzione, per me, è quella di venderlo nell'ambito di uno scambio con una squadra brasiliana. Loro non sborserebbero un euro, noi non faremmo minusvalenza. 
In caso contrario, è plausibile che Robinho resti in rosa fino a giugno 2015 quando si troverà ammortato per circa 3M.


----------



## Frikez (24 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> con queste parole Galliani fa capire chiaramente che non vuole fare una minusvalenza e quindi perdere ad oggi quasi 5M. Credo che a quel punto preferisca tenerselo in rosa fino a quando qualcuno non ci dia qualcosa. Probabile quindi che resti fino a gennaio 2015 quando sarà ammortato per 4M circa. Ma anche a gennaio trovare qualcuno che molli 4M sarà cosa ardua. L'unica soluzione, per me, è quella di venderlo nell'ambito di uno scambio con una squadra brasiliana. Loro non sborserebbero un euro, noi non faremmo minusvalenza.
> In caso contrario, è plausibile che Robinho resti in rosa fino a giugno 2015 quando si troverà ammortato per circa 3M.



Ma un prestito? Almeno risparmi qualcosa, contribuendo a pagare parte dell'ingaggio come abbiamo fatto con Matri.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma un prestito? Almeno risparmi qualcosa, contribuendo a pagare parte dell'ingaggio come abbiamo fatto con Matri.



pure è una soluzione, bisogna vedere se gradita al giocatore e anche alla società.


----------



## Djici (24 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> con queste parole Galliani fa capire chiaramente che non vuole fare una minusvalenza e quindi perdere ad oggi quasi 5M. Credo che a quel punto preferisca tenerselo in rosa fino a quando qualcuno non ci dia qualcosa. Probabile quindi che resti fino a gennaio 2015 quando sarà ammortato per 4M circa. Ma anche a gennaio trovare qualcuno che molli 4M sarà cosa ardua. L'unica soluzione, per me, è quella di venderlo nell'ambito di uno scambio con una squadra brasiliana. Loro non sborserebbero un euro, noi non faremmo minusvalenza.
> In caso contrario, è plausibile che Robinho resti in rosa fino a giugno 2015 quando si troverà ammortato per circa 3M.



prima facevamo i favolosi scambi con l'inter... ti diamo robinho e ci dai un primavera valutato 6-7 mln... e magari ci facciamo pure una plusvalenza.

poi ovviamente il giocatore lo lasciamo in prestito per 10 anni


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Robinho:" Stiamo aspettando le offerte, con l'Orlando City c'è una trattativa ma siamo lontanissimi, c'è una grande distanza dalle nostra richiesta, non credo che andrà in questa società."*



Se è una giornata di melma e pensi che difficilmente vada ancora piuà nella melma, allora non hai per nulla fiducia nel Milan e in Galliani. Dio mio....


----------



## Dexter (24 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Robinho:" Stiamo aspettando le offerte, con l'Orlando City c'è una trattativa ma siamo lontanissimi, c'è una grande distanza dalle nostra richiesta, non credo che andrà in questa società."*



Ma invece che Orlando chiediamo a Cruzeiro o Santos un giocatore decente da 3-4 milioni e via...o un paio di giovani boh...Grande Galliani!


----------



## Aragorn (24 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Robinho:" Stiamo aspettando le offerte, con l'Orlando City c'è una trattativa ma siamo lontanissimi, c'è una grande distanza dalle nostra richiesta, non credo che andrà in questa società."*



Nostra richiesta ? ma perchè vuole pure dei soldi ? siamo noi che dovremmo pagare loro perchè se lo prendano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Robinho:" Stiamo aspettando le offerte, con l'Orlando City c'è una trattativa ma siamo lontanissimi, c'è una grande distanza dalle nostra richiesta, non credo che andrà in questa società."*



Robinho è una zecca indecente e non discuto su questo, ma mi sa tanto che la società spalleggi questa situazione appositamente per giustificare il non-mercato in entrata.

Porteremo questa situazione avanti fino ad agosto inoltrato, poi ci sarà il salva-mercato Taarabt, magari tenuto in ostaggio in qualche hotel...


----------



## Djici (24 Luglio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma invece che Orlando chiediamo a Cruzeiro o Santos un giocatore decente da 3-4 milioni e via...o un paio di giovani boh...Grande Galliani!



galliani non ci pensa nemmeno a queste cose.

lui SPALMA.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Marchetti di Sky Robinho presto potrebbe riaggregarsi ai compagni negli States, date le difficoltà per giungere ad un accordo con i clubs interessati.*


----------



## Jino (25 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marchetit di Sky Robinho presto potrebbe riaggregarsi ai compagni negli States, date le difficoltà per giungere ad un accordo con i clubs interessati.*



Beh scontato, rimane al mac donald's a Milano ad aspettare tornino?!


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh scontato, rimane al mac donald's a Milano ad aspettare tornino?!



No, va a quello americano


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marchetti di Sky Robinho presto potrebbe riaggregarsi ai compagni negli States, date le difficoltà per giungere ad un accordo con i clubs interessati.*




Bella roba. E' il premio?


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Luglio 2014)

non ci sono parole, mi rifiuto di vedere un milan con ancora robinho in rosa


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marchetti di Sky Robinho presto potrebbe riaggregarsi ai compagni negli States, date le difficoltà per giungere ad un accordo con i clubs interessati.*



Sto sacramentando il sacramentabile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marchetti di Sky Robinho presto potrebbe riaggregarsi ai compagni negli States, date le difficoltà per giungere ad un accordo con i clubs interessati.*



Andrebbe rinchiuso alla Malpensa fino a quando non decide di prendere il primo volo sola andata per il Brasile o per Orlando.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marchetti di Sky Robinho presto potrebbe riaggregarsi ai compagni negli States, date le difficoltà per giungere ad un accordo con i clubs interessati.*



ciao core


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo il portale Lancenet, il Flamengo avrebbe un piano per prendere Robinho: dividere il pagamento del suo stipendio tra 3 società di imprenditori. Tuttavia non sono disposti a dare nulla al Milan per il cartellino del giocatore.*


----------



## aleslash (25 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marchetti di Sky Robinho presto potrebbe riaggregarsi ai compagni negli States, date le difficoltà per giungere ad un accordo con i clubs interessati.*


Tutti felici e contenti con robi amico nostro


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il portale Lancenet, il Flamengo avrebbe un piano per prendere Robinho: dividere il pagamento del suo stipendio tra 3 società di imprenditori. Tuttavia non sono disposti a dare nulla al Milan per il cartellino del giocatore.*



Manco stessero acquistando Messi!

Purtroppo credo che la strategia di questo parassita sia chiara: restare al Milan fino al termine della stagione per succhiare tutto fino all'ultimo centesimo. Poi, accasarsi altrove da parametro zero in modo da chiedere uno stipendio alto.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manco stessero acquistando Messi!
> 
> Purtroppo credo che la strategia di questo parassita sia chiara: restare al Milan fino al termine della stagione per succhiare tutto fino all'ultimo centesimo. Poi, accasarsi altrove da parametro zero in modo da chiedere uno stipendio alto.



Si ma questo diventerà parametro 0 nel 2016 non 2015 grazie a Galliani


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il portale Lancenet, il Flamengo avrebbe un piano per prendere Robinho: dividere il pagamento del suo stipendio tra 3 società di imprenditori. Tuttavia non sono disposti a dare nulla al Milan per il cartellino del giocatore.*



Comunque io voglio la tribuna per tutta la stagione


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manco stessero acquistando Messi!
> 
> Purtroppo credo che la strategia di questo parassita sia chiara: restare al Milan fino al termine della stagione per succhiare tutto fino all'ultimo centesimo. Poi, accasarsi altrove da parametro zero in modo da chiedere uno stipendio alto.



Il contratto di robinho scade a giugno 2016. Non dubito che aspetti fino a quella data ma tra 2 anni trovare qualche squadra che ti dia uno stipendio alto sarà molto complicato.


----------



## Ale (25 Luglio 2014)

Certo che resta ,chi pagherebbe per averlo ?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Luglio 2014)

*Agente Robinho: "Mi chiedete se alla fine rimarrà al Milan? Credo proprio di no, troveremo una soluzione tra i tanti club che lo vogliono e che preferisco non nominare".*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Agente Robinho: "Mi chiedete se alla fine rimarrà al Milan? Credo proprio di no, troveremo una soluzione tra i tanti club che lo vogliono e che preferisco non nominare".*



Trovassero questa soluzione al piu' presto che non ne possiamo piu' di lui e di tutta questa situazione.Il mercato bloccato per questo individuo....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Agente Robinho: "Mi chiedete se alla fine rimarrà al Milan? Credo proprio di no, troveremo una soluzione tra i tanti club che lo vogliono e che preferisco non nominare".*



speriamo bene... ad ogni modo, ci aspetta un'altra estate dove ci affideremo ai fatidici giorni del condor. Ennesimi esiliati che troveranno asilo sportivo e terreno fertile da brucare a milanello.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Luglio 2014)

*Sky Sport 24: "La trattativa tra Robinho e Orlando è bloccata dal fatto che c'è una differenza di ingaggio tra domanda e offerta. Il Milan secondo i procuratori del brasiliano dovrebbe contribuire con una buonuscita, ma il club rossonero non ne ha l'intenzione. Intanto salgono le quotazioni degli Emirati Arabi, ma bisogna vedere se Robinho ha voglia di andare a giocare lì o no." *


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: "La trattativa tra Robinho e Orlando è bloccata dal fatto che c'è una differenza di ingaggio tra domanda e offerta. Il Milan secondo i procuratori del brasiliano dovrebbe contribuire con una buonuscita, ma il club rossonero non ne ha l'intenzione. Intanto salgono le quotazioni degli Emirati Arabi, ma bisogna vedere se Robinho ha voglia di andare a giocare lì o no." *



Io credo che Galliani abbia molto interesse a non cedere subito Robinho, in modo da guadagnare tempo per elemosinare qualcuno.


----------



## Jino (25 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Agente Robinho: "Mi chiedete se alla fine rimarrà al Milan? Credo proprio di no, troveremo una soluzione tra i tanti club che lo vogliono e che preferisco non nominare".*



Dopo tante scottate non ci credo più finchè non vedo l'ufficialità


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Agente Robinho: "Mi chiedete se alla fine rimarrà al Milan? Credo proprio di no, troveremo una soluzione tra i tanti club che lo vogliono e che preferisco non nominare".*



e ci mancherebbe solo


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2014)

Che odio mio dio che odio


----------



## Jaqen (25 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> * ma bisogna vedere se Robinho ha voglia di andare a giocare lì o no." *



Anca?!


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo l'ESPN brasiliano, il Flamengo sarebbe fortemente interessato ad avere Robinho in prestito (prima di un suo probabile trasferimento negli USA). Il presidente avrebbe incaricato il direttore marketing della società di stringere un accordo con tre aziende che aiuterebbero economicamente il club a sostenere l'esoso ingaggio preteso dall'attaccante brasiliano. *


----------



## Jino (26 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'ESPN brasiliano, il Flamengo sarebbe fortemente interessato ad avere Robinho in prestito (prima di un suo probabile trasferimento negli USA). Il presidente avrebbe incaricato il direttore marketing della società di stringere un accordo con tre aziende che aiuterebbero economicamente il club a sostenere l'esoso ingaggio preteso dall'attaccante brasiliano. *



Il Flamengo grazie a sponsor riuscì a prendere Ronaldinho vi ricordo, credo davvero che in Brasile siano gli unici a riuscire a farci sto "favore"


----------



## Schism75 (26 Luglio 2014)

Mamma mia che strazio. Ma nessuno che dice a niente al più grande dirigente della storia. questa situazione è tutta colpa sua. Tutta. Quanto abbiamo risparmiato spalmando l'ingaggio?


----------



## Aron (26 Luglio 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che strazio. Ma nessuno che dice a niente al più grande dirigente della storia. questa situazione è tutta colpa sua. Tutta. Quanto abbiamo risparmiato spalmando l'ingaggio?



Per risparmiare han risparmiato.

Io avrei preferito soffrire di più col bilancio ma liberarmente definitivamente. 
A me la cosa che più mi colpisce è Robinho stesso. Non lo vuole l'allenatore, non lo vuole il club, i tifosi lo detestano, gli altri giocatori non capiscono cosa ci stia a fare...Ma un minimo d'orgoglio non ce l'ha?


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'ESPN brasiliano, il Flamengo sarebbe fortemente interessato ad avere Robinho in prestito (prima di un suo probabile trasferimento negli USA). Il presidente avrebbe incaricato il direttore marketing della società di stringere un accordo con tre aziende che aiuterebbero economicamente il club a sostenere l'esoso ingaggio preteso dall'attaccante brasiliano. *


*Il direttore dell'area marketing del Flamengo, Luiz Baptista, ha confermato di essere in contatto con un paio di aziende/imprenditori (che pare siano tifosi del club) e che ora dipende tutto da loro e dal sostegno economico che possomo sopportare per provare a prelevare Robinho.*


----------



## Jaqen (27 Luglio 2014)

Dai ormai si è sputta.nato troppo... Se ne andrà. Stanno solo andando con calma perché tanto così hanno la scusa per non fare acquisti.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Luglio 2014)

Il Flamengo è ultimo strascicato... con i tifosi che hanno aggredito un giocatore... Il rifiuto di Robinho è quotato a quanto? 1.00001?


----------



## Hammer (27 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Il direttore dell'area marketing del Flamengo, Luiz Baptista, ha confermato di essere in contatto con un paio di aziende/imprenditori (che pare siano tifosi del club) e che ora dipende tutto da loro e dal sostegno economico che possomo sopportare per provare a prelevare Robinho.*



Di riffa o di raffa forse riusciamo a cacciarlo veramente. Che parto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Il direttore dell'area marketing del Flamengo, Luiz Baptista, ha confermato di essere in contatto con un paio di aziende/imprenditori (che pare siano tifosi del club) e che ora dipende tutto da loro e dal sostegno economico che possomo sopportare per provare a prelevare Robinho.*



Che sofferenza questa storia,mamma mia....


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2014)

Parto trigemellare da 8 kg a bambino sarebbe meno traumatico .. Che SCHIFO ...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo TuttoSport le prossime 48 ore potrebbero essere decisive per la cessione di Robinho. L'ostacolo della trattativa e' sempre l'ingaggio, si parla di 1,5 milioni che il giocatore vorrebbe fino a dicembre, e le varie squadre interessate stanno cercando di trovare una soluzione per accontentare le richieste del brasiliano. Con la cessione di Robinho, si sbloccherebbe cosi' il mercato in entrata del Milan. *


----------



## runner (28 Luglio 2014)

scusate ma io non ho capito una cosa....

siamo bloccati col mercato per tre mln?


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Luglio 2014)

Prendiamo grappoli di gol a ogni partita e perdiamo ancora tempo con la cessione di questo qui...


----------



## Frikez (28 Luglio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> scusate ma io non ho capito una cosa....
> 
> siamo bloccati col mercato per tre mln?



Sicuramente 


Appena va via arrivano Cerci, Criscito e Dzemaili


----------



## runner (28 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sicuramente
> 
> 
> Appena va via arrivano Cerci, Criscito e Dzemaili



davvero.....non riesco a capire il senso di certi articoli

anche perchè di ingaggi già spendiamo tantissimo che non credo sto Binho influenzi più di tanto


----------



## Jaqen (28 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo SportMediaset, offerta del Besiktas. La scelta sta a Robinho. Al Milan interessa solo che lui accetti il trasferimento*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset, offerta del Besiktas. La scelta sta a Robinho. Al Milan interessa solo che lui accetti il trasferimento*


Capirai, rifiuterà anche questa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset, offerta del Besiktas. La scelta sta a Robinho. Al Milan interessa solo che lui accetti il trasferimento*



Non accetterà manco questa destinazione enlla sua testa solo Santos e ancora Santos.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Luglio 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Capirai, rifiuterà anche questa.



Esattamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset, offerta del Besiktas. La scelta sta a Robinho. Al Milan interessa solo che lui accetti il trasferimento*



Rifiuterà anche questa , uomo senza un minimo di dignità ..


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset, offerta del Besiktas. La scelta sta a Robinho. Al Milan interessa solo che lui accetti il trasferimento*



*Secondo Calciomercato hanno offerto un triennale da 2,5 milioni al giocatore, manca ancora l'accordo con il Milan.*


----------



## Facciosnaooo (28 Luglio 2014)

Tutto questo è ridicolo... estremamente ridicolo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato hanno offerto un triennale da 2,5 milioni al giocatore, manca ancora l'accordo con il Milan.*



Non può rifiutare anche stavolta.


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato hanno offerto un triennale da 2,5 milioni al giocatore, manca ancora l'accordo con il Milan.*



*L'offerta al Milan, per il cartellino, sarebbe di 4 milioni di euro. *


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta al Milan, per il cartellino, sarebbe di 4 milioni di euro. *



Accettare immediatamente!


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta al Milan, per il cartellino, sarebbe di 4 milioni di euro. *



 ... 4 milioni per questo coso ??? Pazzi


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta al Milan, per il cartellino, sarebbe di 4 milioni di euro. *



Rapina.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Vuole soldi, rifiuta tutte le destinazioni, non gli interessa non giocare... Iniziamo con le multe.



Infatti..una bella multa al genio che gli ha fatto il contratto e poi gliel'ha pure prolungato..mi sa che lo trovi a forte dei marmi in questi giorni a festegggiare il compleanno da dinosauro..


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2014)

admin ha scritto:


> *l'offerta al milan, per il cartellino, sarebbe di 4 milioni di euro. *



dai dai daiiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta al Milan, per il cartellino, sarebbe di 4 milioni di euro. *


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2014)

Provate ad immaginare non dico il Real Madrid ma il Liverpool o l'Arsenal prigionieri di un qualsiasi Agger o Rosicky che non se ne vogliono andare e per questo il mercato rimane bloccato 1-2 mesi..ci riuscite...ecco, scommetto di no...
Grazie Berlusca, grazie Fester..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Luglio 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Provate ad immaginare non dico il Real Madrid ma il Liverpool o l'Arsenal prigionieri di un qualsiasi Agger o Rosicky che non se ne vogliono andare e per questo il mercato rimane bloccato 1-2 mesi..ci riuscite...ecco, scommetto di no...
> Grazie Berlusca, grazie Fester..


Ma io credo che sia una scusa. Si diceva lo stesso di Kaka che bloccava il mercato, invece andato via lui non è cambiato assolutamente niente.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato hanno offerto un triennale da 2,5 milioni al giocatore, manca ancora l'accordo con il Milan.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta al Milan, per il cartellino, sarebbe di 4 milioni di euro. *



Tra un po' uscirà una notizia del tipo: la meta non aggrada particolarmente il brasiliano che preferirebbe il Brasile o gli Stati Uniti


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma io credo che sia una scusa. Si diceva lo stesso di Kaka che bloccava il mercato, invece andato via lui non è cambiato assolutamente niente.



è chiaro che è una scusa..ma intendevo appunto dire immaginate squadre di questo blasone (dovrebbe essere il nostro) che si mascherano dietro a scuse di questo livello..


----------



## Butcher (28 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta al Milan, per il cartellino, sarebbe di 4 milioni di euro. *



Madò, non ci posso credere. Sarebbe troppo bello per essere vero!


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta al Milan, per il cartellino, sarebbe di 4 milioni di euro. *





Butcher ha scritto:


> Madò, non ci posso credere. Sarebbe troppo bello per essere vero!



Ma infatti, non farti illusioni.


----------



## Butcher (28 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, non farti illusioni.



No infatti, sono certo che rimarrà da noi almeno fino a gennaio.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta al Milan, per il cartellino, sarebbe di 4 milioni di euro. *



Non accetterà MAI.....


----------



## Jaqen (28 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta al Milan, per il cartellino, sarebbe di 4 milioni di euro. *





Aragorn ha scritto:


> Tra un po' uscirà una notizia del tipo: la meta non aggrada particolarmente il brasiliano che preferirebbe il Brasile o gli Stati Uniti



Per un attimo ho pensato che quest'ultima fosse una notizia vera


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2014)

Nons e ne può più di questo...


----------



## Frikez (28 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato hanno offerto un triennale da 2,5 milioni al giocatore, manca ancora l'accordo con il Milan.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta al Milan, per il cartellino, sarebbe di 4 milioni di euro. *



.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Luglio 2014)

Credo che la sua cessione sia la vittoria che auspicava Barbara Berlusconi di festeggiare a casa milan ....e io che pensavo si festeggiasse solo con le coppe....dio mio come stiamo cambiando ,povero diavolo..l


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato hanno offerto un triennale da 2,5 milioni al giocatore, manca ancora l'accordo con il Milan.*






Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta al Milan, per il cartellino, sarebbe di 4 milioni di euro. *



*Secondo Sportmediaset la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi, in un senso o nell'altro, entro martedì sera.*


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *La situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi, in un senso o nell'altro, entro martedì sera.*



Fonte?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Luglio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fonte?



Ho modificato


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho modificato



Ottimo, grazie mille!


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2014)

Per me rifiuta la Turchia


----------



## Pivellino (28 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'offerta al Milan, per il cartellino, sarebbe di 4 milioni di euro. *



Quando se ne andrà il popolo Milanista sarà pervaso da un'euforia tale che a Milano si è vista solo per la fine dell'epidemia di peste bubbonica nel 1630


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi, in un senso o nell'altro, entro martedì sera.*



Non ce la faremo mai


----------



## Frikez (28 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ce la faremo mai



Se la società lo chiamasse in sede e gli dicesse "guarda, non fai più parte del progetto, cercati una nuova squadra che ci porti un paio di milioni e noi ti cediamo subito" allora non ci sarebbe tutto questo casino.

Invece lo facciamo giocare in amichevole e gli diamo pure la fascia, una societa che mi fa vomitare.


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se la società lo chiamasse in sede e gli dicesse "guarda, non fai più parte del progetto, cercati una nuova squadra che ci porti un paio di milioni e noi ti cediamo subito" allora non ci sarebbe tutto questo casino.
> 
> Invece lo facciamo giocare in amichevole e gli diamo pure la fascia, una societa che mi fa vomitare.



Esatto, la famiglia del mulino bianco, mai nessuno fuori rosa e fuori dal progetto. Mai.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, la famiglia del mulino bianco, mai nessuno fuori rosa e fuori dal progetto. Mai.



Sempre puliti e corretti, perfetti e candidi


Ma quando c'è da contattare un giocatore 12 mesi prima della scadenza siamo sempre lì col braccio alzato


( e non solo quello è alzato )



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la situazione dovrebbe sbloccarsi, in un senso o nell'altro, entro martedì sera.*



.


----------



## Frikez (28 Luglio 2014)

*Galliani: "Con Robinho ci siamo visti oggi e ci aggiorniamo domani. Ci sono offerte dall'Olympiakos, club brasiliani e forse altro".*


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2014)

Galliani su Robinho -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-se-parte-robinho-prendiamo-un-esterno-vt20055.html#post516716


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Luglio 2014)

Speriamo se ne vada veramente, magari cedendolo si sblocca la trattativa per Cerci che non è attualmente in ritiro con il Torino. Ma credo di essere troppo ottimista!


----------



## Petrecte (28 Luglio 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Speriamo se ne vada veramente, magari cedendolo si sblocca la trattativa per Cerci che non è attualmente in ritiro con il Torino. Ma credo di essere troppo ottimista!


Non ci sperare .... via lui troveranno qualche altro a cui addossare la colpa del non mercato.... Essien , Balotelli , mio zio , tuo cugino .....


----------



## Petrecte (28 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani su Robinho -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-se-parte-robinho-prendiamo-un-esterno-vt20055.html#post516716



E se parti tu ci prendiamo tutti una sbronza epica e caroselli per un mese ..... vattene incompetente !!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Luglio 2014)

Salve a tutti, dirò un'eresia ma tant'è...guardando alla rosa oggi, io preferirei quasi un cambio di modulo all'arrivo di un altro esterno (Cerci?) al posto di Binho. Data per buona (vabbè...) la difesa a 4, giocherei con un regista basso (Montolivo/Cristante), due centrali a fare legna (De Jong e Poli / Muntari ed Essien), un regista alto/trequartista (Saponara o Honda... tristezza) e due davanti, un attaccante "di peso" (Balo o Pazzini) e uno mobile (El Shaarawy o Menez). E se vendendo Binho, Constant e qualche altro rottame si tirasse su qualche euro, penserei a un difensore serio piuttosto che a un esterno. Questa squadra prima che attaccare deve pensare a non prenderle per come la vedo io.


----------



## The P (28 Luglio 2014)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti, dirò un'eresia ma tant'è...guardando alla rosa oggi, io preferirei quasi un cambio di modulo all'arrivo di un altro esterno (Cerci?) al posto di Binho. Data per buona (vabbè...) la difesa a 4, giocherei con un regista basso (Montolivo/Cristante), due centrali a fare legna (De Jong e Poli / Muntari ed Essien), un regista alto/trequartista (Saponara o Honda... tristezza) e due davanti, un attaccante "di peso" (Balo o Pazzini) e uno mobile (El Shaarawy o Menez). E se vendendo Binho, Constant e qualche altro rottame si tirasse su qualche euro, penserei a un difensore serio piuttosto che a un esterno. Questa squadra prima che attaccare deve pensare a non prenderle per come la vedo io.



Amico se quanto dici si avverasse sarebbe un disastro. Un disastro totale.

Il calcio di oggi è cambiato. Le 8 squadre arrivati agli ottavi al mondiale schieravano in squadra almeno 4 giocatori offensivi tra i titolari. Il milan di Seedorf è stata la terza squadra che ha totalizzato più punti in campionato e giocava con 4 giocatori offensivi. I due mediani, 2 registi (quali registi poi? Cristante e poi? Honda?) e 2 punte significa avere un'accozzaglia di giocatori centrali che per caratteristiche tecniche non sanno dialogare tra loro. 

Siamo già rovinati. Non roviniamoci ancora di più.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Luglio 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Amico se quanto dici si avverasse sarebbe un disastro. Un disastro totale.
> 
> Il calcio di oggi è cambiato. Le 8 squadre arrivati agli ottavi al mondiale schieravano in squadra almeno 4 giocatori offensivi tra i titolari. Il milan di Seedorf è stata la terza squadra che ha totalizzato più punti in campionato e giocava con 4 giocatori offensivi. I due mediani, 2 registi (quali registi poi? Cristante e poi? Honda?) e 2 punte significa avere un'accozzaglia di giocatori centrali che per caratteristiche tecniche non sanno dialogare tra loro.
> 
> Siamo già rovinati. Non roviniamoci ancora di più.



Hehehe, l'ho detto che sarebbe stata un'eresia.  Più che altro è che se penso a Cerci esterno (che intendo è come verrebbe schierato), penso a Cerci di due anni fa. Quest'anno mi sembra abbia più che altro giocato come seconda punta insieme ad Immobile e non esterno in un attacco a tre. Poi, tornando sul discorso modulo, sono d'accordo con te, le "prime" giocano un calcio offensivo, ma questo Milan non mi sembra in grado di imporre il proprio gioco. Poi sarei felicissimo di sbagliarmi ovviamente. È vero anche che il Milan di Seedorf è stato il terzo per punti, ma francamente non mi ha nemmeno entusiasmato moltissimo. Comunque di tattica ne capisco poco, quindi prendila per quello che era, una sparata e nulla più!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo quanto riporta Uol Esporte, il Flamengo e' ancora intenzionato ad acquistare Robinho e sta lavorando per portare un'offerta che soddisfi il giocatore. Quest'ultimo vuole guadagnare circa 300 mila euro al mese fino a dicembre e il club brasiliano per soddisfare tale richiesta ha chiesto aiuto a dei finanziatori esterni. Lo scenario piu' probabile dunque e' la firma del giocatore con l'Orlando City e un successivo prestito al Flamengo.*


----------



## The P (28 Luglio 2014)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Hehehe, l'ho detto che sarebbe stata un'eresia.  Più che altro è che se penso a Cerci esterno (che intendo è come verrebbe schierato), penso a Cerci di due anni fa. Quest'anno mi sembra abbia più che altro giocato come seconda punta insieme ad Immobile e non esterno in un attacco a tre. Poi, tornando sul discorso modulo, sono d'accordo con te, le "prime" giocano un calcio offensivo, ma questo Milan non mi sembra in grado di imporre il proprio gioco. Poi sarei felicissimo di sbagliarmi ovviamente. È vero anche che il Milan di Seedorf è stato il terzo per punti, ma francamente non mi ha nemmeno entusiasmato moltissimo. Comunque di tattica ne capisco poco, quindi prendila per quello che era, una sparata e nulla più!



 



Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta Uol Esporte, il Flamengo e' ancora intenzionato ad acquistare Robinho e sta lavorando per portare un'offerta che soddisfi il giocatore. Quest'ultimo vuole guadagnare circa 300 mila euro al mese fino a dicembre e il club brasiliano per soddisfare tale richiesta ha chiesto aiuto a dei finanziatori esterni. Lo scenario piu' probabile dunque e' la firma del giocatore con l'Orlando City e un successivo prestito al Flamengo.*


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riporta Uol Esporte, il Flamengo e' ancora intenzionato ad acquistare Robinho e sta lavorando per portare un'offerta che soddisfi il giocatore. Quest'ultimo *vuole guadagnare circa 300 mila euro al mese fino a dicembre* e il club brasiliano per soddisfare tale richiesta ha chiesto aiuto a dei finanziatori esterni. Lo scenario piu' probabile dunque e' la firma del giocatore con l'Orlando City e un successivo prestito al Flamengo.



E' un vampiro succhiasoldi.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta Uol Esporte, il Flamengo e' ancora intenzionato ad acquistare Robinho e sta lavorando per portare un'offerta che soddisfi il giocatore. Quest'ultimo vuole guadagnare circa 300 mila euro al mese fino a dicembre e il club brasiliano per soddisfare tale richiesta ha chiesto aiuto a dei finanziatori esterni. Lo scenario piu' probabile dunque e' la firma del giocatore con l'Orlando City e un successivo prestito al Flamengo.*



300 mila al mese, sono 3,6 milioni di cucuzze. Come immaginavo, questo non solo non vuole perderci, ma vuole pure la pensione d'oro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta Uol Esporte, il Flamengo e' ancora intenzionato ad acquistare Robinho e sta lavorando per portare un'offerta che soddisfi il giocatore. Quest'ultimo vuole guadagnare circa 300 mila euro al mese fino a dicembre e il club brasiliano per soddisfare tale richiesta ha chiesto aiuto a dei finanziatori esterni. Lo scenario piu' probabile dunque e' la firma del giocatore con l'Orlando City e un successivo prestito al Flamengo.*



Speriamo sti pazzi vogliano questa mascotte e siano disposti a pagarla così


Qui c'è già Milanello dai, poi s'incazza


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2014)

Il post é del 23 Luglio e si intitola "novitá a breve".
Ormai é testa a testa con la riforma del Senato a quale la tirano piú in lungo.


----------



## Aron (30 Luglio 2014)

Nel caso restasse non dovrebbero neanche convocarlo agli allenamento. Fuori rosa e basta.
Però nonostante tutto è improbabilissimo che rimanga.


----------



## Stex (30 Luglio 2014)

ma la rescissione??? a calci in c...


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Luglio 2014)

Io ormai son sempre più convinto che è un solo un gran teatrino!!!! Visto che la volontà è di non spendere un solo € portano avanti questa buffonata... Ma lo stesso vale anche per altri giocatori!


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani su Robinho -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-se-parte-robinho-prendiamo-un-esterno-vt20055.html#post516716



Robinho non è un esterno. Quindi questo continua a dire, se parte un giocatore che non ci serve, prendiamo uno che ci può servire. Se non parte teniamo un giocatore inutile. Bel ragionamento


----------



## Lollanza82 (30 Luglio 2014)

Gazzetta - Robinho, niente Olympiacos: l’offerta non soddisfa né il giocatore né il Milan. Si attendono nuovo proposte.

E' anche l'Olympiacos è andato...


----------



## Ale (30 Luglio 2014)

del resto, abbiamo aspettato 2 mesi la decisione di kaka, perchè se fosse partito lui sarebbe arrivato un grandissimo...e puntualmente non è arrivato nessuno. Adesso tocca a binho: se parte lui, arriva l'ala destra mancina... come se scegliessimo veramente i giocatori dal punto di vista tecnico ahahah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta Uol Esporte, il Flamengo e' ancora intenzionato ad acquistare Robinho e sta lavorando per portare un'offerta che soddisfi il giocatore. Quest'ultimo vuole guadagnare circa 300 mila euro al mese fino a dicembre e il club brasiliano per soddisfare tale richiesta ha chiesto aiuto a dei finanziatori esterni. Lo scenario piu' probabile dunque e' la firma del giocatore con l'Orlando City e un successivo prestito al Flamengo.*


Che verme Robinho, non si rende conto che ormai è indesiderato ma resta, resta fino all'ultimo.


----------



## Ale (30 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che verme Robinho, non si rende conto che ormai è indesiderato ma resta, resta fino all'ultimo.


lo sa di essere indesiderato e resta...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che verme Robinho, non si rende conto che ormai è indesiderato ma resta, resta fino all'ultimo.



Ma figurati che gli frega a questo.. è al milan si becca 2,5/3 milioni di EURO all anno.. vive nel lusso... magari non gioca pure cosi non ha responsabilità e non si deve allenare duro.. 

ma figurati se a questo uomo PICCOLISSIMO frega qualcosa del milan .. 

Anni fa vi ricordate quell utente che ce l' aveva con i brasiliani e faceva post e topic lunghissimi a riguardo...sapete cosa vi dico ?.. aveva ragione .. 

basta brasiliani al milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma figurati che gli frega a questo.. è al milan si becca 2,5/3 milioni di EURO all anno.. vive nel lusso... magari non gioca pure cosi non ha responsabilità e non si deve allenare duro..
> 
> ma figurati se a questo uomo PICCOLISSIMO frega qualcosa del milan ..
> 
> ...


Kakà non è stato così.


----------



## Lollanza82 (30 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma figurati che gli frega a questo.. è al milan si becca 2,5/3 milioni di EURO all anno.. vive nel lusso... magari non gioca pure cosi non ha responsabilità e non si deve allenare duro..
> 
> ma figurati se a questo uomo PICCOLISSIMO frega qualcosa del milan ..
> 
> ...



Robinho è un piccolo uomo, ma le colpe non sono certo sue, la colpa è chi gli ha fatto firmare contratto e poi il rinnovo.
E' inutile star qua a insultare Robinho,lui fa i suoi interessi da pensionato del calcio, 3Mil all'anno vita di lusso e manco si allena, il male di tutta questa grottesca situazione è la dirigenza che per coprire la sua incapacità sta dando tutta la responsabilità a Robinho per il mercato fermo, quando la realtà è ben diversa.Ma secondo voi un squadra come(era) il Milan rafforzassi e comprare qualcuno che sappia giocare a calcio ha bisogno dei 5Mil risparmiati da Robinho? Non scherziamo dai, ha ragione Velluzzi (giornalista Gazzetta) il Milan sta scomparendo dall'Europa(e forse dall'Italia).


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma figurati che gli frega a questo.. è al milan si becca 2,5/3 milioni di EURO all anno.. vive nel lusso... magari non gioca pure cosi non ha responsabilità e non si deve allenare duro..
> 
> ma figurati se a questo uomo PICCOLISSIMO frega qualcosa del milan ..
> 
> ...


Verissimo, ma il problema sta in chi gli ha rinnovato il contratto.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2014)

Lollanza82 ha scritto:


> Robinho è un piccolo uomo, ma le colpe non sono certo sue, la colpa è chi gli ha fatto firmare contratto e poi il rinnovo.
> E' inutile star qua a insultare Robinho,lui fa i suoi interessi da pensionato del calcio, 3Mil all'anno vita di lusso e manco si allena, il male di tutta questa grottesca situazione è la dirigenza che per coprire la sua incapacità sta dando tutta la responsabilità a Robinho per il mercato fermo, quando la realtà è ben diversa.Ma secondo voi un squadra come(era) il Milan rafforzassi e comprare qualcuno che sappia giocare a calcio ha bisogno dei 5Mil risparmiati da Robinho? Non scherziamo dai, ha ragione Velluzzi (giornalista Gazzetta) il Milan sta scomparendo dall'Europa(e forse dall'Italia).



ma se gli dessero lo stesso stipendio non può rifiutare solo perchè qui non gioca mentre da un'altra parte dovrebbe allenarsi.


----------



## Ale (30 Luglio 2014)

chissa se qualcuno al Milan non rimpiange di non aver preso 6/7 milioni dal santos l'anno scorso...ma l'offerta era bassa..meglio spalmare..


----------



## Ale (30 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kakà non è stato così.



no certo,lui mandava in avanscoperta papi ogni anno a battere cassa..


----------



## Lollanza82 (30 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ma se gli dessero lo stesso stipendio non può rifiutare solo perchè qui non gioca mentre da un'altra parte dovrebbe allenarsi.



E' evidente che da altre parti nessuno gli da 3 Mil annui come al Milan.In America e in Brasile a parità(o quasi)d'offerta ci andrebbe di corsa, osannato per fare vacanza (perché lì non si allena nessuno) sarebbe il paradiso per lui, il problema che gli offrono la metà o quasi. Con un pluriennale da 2 Mil lui va via se no resta qua ormai la cosa è chiara.


----------



## folletto (30 Luglio 2014)

Rimarrà qua stipendiato e senza vedere il campo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Lancenet c'è pessimismo per Robinho-Flamengo a causa dell'ingaggio elevato del brasiliano.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Lancenet c'è pessimismo per Robinho-Flamengo a causa dell'ingaggio elevato del brasiliano.*



Strano.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Lancenet c'è pessimismo per Robinho-Flamengo a causa dell'ingaggio elevato del brasiliano.*



Lo dico ora: l'unica e ultima speranza è quella degli Arabi. Stop.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora: l'unica e ultima speranza è quella degli Arabi. Stop.



L'unica speranza è che gli americani fino a Gennaio non cambino idea.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Lancenet c'è pessimismo per Robinho-Flamengo a causa dell'ingaggio elevato del brasiliano.*



Mi tocca autocitarmi?!?



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io ormai son sempre più convinto che è un solo un gran teatrino!!!! Visto che la volontà è di non spendere un solo € portano avanti questa buffonata... Ma lo stesso vale anche per altri giocatori!


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora: l'unica e ultima speranza è quella degli Arabi. Stop.



Mah, non sarei nemmeno sicuro accettasse di andare li!


----------



## Frikez (30 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Lancenet c'è pessimismo per Robinho-Flamengo a causa dell'ingaggio elevato del brasiliano.*



Il mercato in Brasile chiude tra 14 giorni, chissà come andrà a finire


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il mercato in Brasile chiude tra 14 giorni, chissà come andrà a finire



Sono stati fatti sondaggi con tutte, l'unica che ha qualche chance è appunto il Flamengo, però il mio amico dal Brasile mi diceva che dopo questo dispendioso mondiale di sponsor che vogliono contribuire per i sei mesi di ingaggio non ci sta di certo la fila, ecco da cosa deriva il pessimismo.

Ergo o salta fuori dal nulla uno sponsor o più dell'ultima ora altrimenti rimane con noi fino a gennaio, fermo restando che l'Orlando non deve trovare nel frattempo qualche altra stella da mettere sotto contratto altrimenti si rischia rimanga con noi anche oltre.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Lancenet c'è pessimismo per Robinho-Flamengo a causa dell'ingaggio elevato del brasiliano.*



Io non ce la faccio più di questo...


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Luglio 2014)

*Il presidente del Flamengo, Eduardo Bandeira de Mello, in un'intervista rilasciata a Arena SporTV, ha parlato trattativa-Robinho: "Ad oggi non c'è nulla di concreto. Un rinforzo di questa portata deve essere supportato da un progetto con investitori e aziende che vogliono associare la loro immagine al giocatore. E' un investimento che dovrà essere pianificato con molta attenzione. Al momento stiamo ancora vivendo delle difficoltà economiche nel breve termine. Prima di sborsare qualsiasi cifra dobbiamo prima pensare di risolvere le nostre pendenze, senza sponsor è un'operazione non realizzabile".*


----------



## pazzomania (31 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Il presidente del Flamengo, Eduardo Bandeira de Mello, in un'intervista rilasciata a Arena SporTV, ha parlato trattativa-Robinho: "Ad oggi non c'è nulla di concreto. Un rinforzo di questa portata deve essere supportato da un progetto con investitori e aziende che vogliono associare la loro immagine al giocatore. E' un investimento che dovrà essere pianificato con molta attenzione. Al momento stiamo ancora vivendo delle difficoltà economiche nel breve termine. Prima di sborsare qualsiasi cifra dobbiamo prima pensare di risolvere le nostre pendenze, senza sponsor è un'operazione non realizzabile".*



Ma non vi sembra una situazione davvero surreale?

Io non ho mai visto situazioni del genere, sono 3 anni 3, che ciclicamente su Robinho stesse dichiarazioni, stesse notizie, io non ricordo casi simili nella mia vita.

Ma poi nemmeno prendesse 7-8 milioni l' anno... quello del Flamengo vuole una cordata di imprenditori per cosa? pagare 2-3 milioni all' anno?


----------



## runner (31 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Il presidente del Flamengo, Eduardo Bandeira de Mello, in un'intervista rilasciata a Arena SporTV, ha parlato trattativa-Robinho: "Ad oggi non c'è nulla di concreto. Un rinforzo di questa portata deve essere supportato da un progetto con investitori e aziende che vogliono associare la loro immagine al giocatore. E' un investimento che dovrà essere pianificato con molta attenzione. Al momento stiamo ancora vivendo delle difficoltà economiche nel breve termine. Prima di sborsare qualsiasi cifra dobbiamo prima pensare di risolvere le nostre pendenze, senza sponsor è un'operazione non realizzabile".*



metti caso che non dovesse partire, restiamo con lui e Menez sulla destra?


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Luglio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> metti caso che non dovesse partire, restiamo con lui e Menez sulla destra?



io credo che se resta viene considerato un esterno sinistro, l'alternativa ad elsha, il colpo a destra serve comunque..


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma non vi sembra una situazione davvero surreale?
> 
> Io non ho mai visto situazioni del genere, sono 3 anni 3, che ciclicamente su Robinho stesse dichiarazioni, stesse notizie, io non ricordo casi simili nella mia vita.
> 
> Ma poi nemmeno prendesse 7-8 milioni l' anno... quello del Flamengo vuole una cordata di imprenditori per cosa? pagare 2-3 milioni all' anno?



infatti è una cosa davvero troppo strana


----------



## Frikez (31 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Il presidente del Flamengo, Eduardo Bandeira de Mello, in un'intervista rilasciata a Arena SporTV, ha parlato trattativa-Robinho: "Ad oggi non c'è nulla di concreto. Un rinforzo di questa portata deve essere supportato da un progetto con investitori e aziende che vogliono associare la loro immagine al giocatore. E' un investimento che dovrà essere pianificato con molta attenzione. Al momento stiamo ancora vivendo delle difficoltà economiche nel breve termine. Prima di sborsare qualsiasi cifra dobbiamo prima pensare di risolvere le nostre pendenze, senza sponsor è un'operazione non realizzabile".*



Restano 13 giorni, direi che è praticamente impossibile..ce lo teniamo almeno fino a gennaio, sempre se ad Orlando sono interessati ancora al giocatore, ormai non si parla più dell'opzione americana.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Luglio 2014)

Fuori rosa a tempo indeterminato ... Questo si meriterebbe


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma non vi sembra una situazione davvero surreale?
> 
> Io non ho mai visto situazioni del genere, sono 3 anni 3, che ciclicamente su Robinho stesse dichiarazioni, stesse notizie, io non ricordo casi simili nella mia vita.
> 
> Ma poi nemmeno prendesse 7-8 milioni l' anno... quello del Flamengo vuole una cordata di imprenditori per cosa? pagare 2-3 milioni all' anno?



No, non è surreale. In Brasile i giocatori al top e sono pochi prendono attorno al milione di euro. Dopodichè ci sono i casi dei giocatori estremamente mediatici che vengono presi con l'aiuto di sponsor, quindi lavorando molto sui diritti d'immagine e cose del tipo. Un esempio recente eclatante era Neymar, di fatto il Santos gli pagava si e no il 25% dell'ingaggio, il resto era tutto pagato da sponsor. 

Robinho ha un ingaggio fuori logica per il Brasile, solamente con l'aiuto di sponsor un club lo può prendere, però come mi raccontava il mio amico che vive in Brasile in questo momento di sponsor ce ne stanno pochi perchè il mondiale ha inciso molto.

Orlando tra l'altro è disposto ad accollarsi l'ingaggio di Robinho ma solo da gennaio, nel frattempo nel prestito non intende contribuire perchè avendolo già fatto per Kakà non intende fare un'altra eccezione. 

L'ultima alternativa è che contribuisca il Milan per questi sei mesi di prestito fino a liberarsi a gennaio totalmente di questo onere, però sappiamo bene che non sia una strada percorribile, il Milan preferisce a questo punto tenerselo.


----------



## runner (31 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Il presidente del Flamengo, Eduardo Bandeira de Mello, in un'intervista rilasciata a Arena SporTV, ha parlato trattativa-Robinho: "Ad oggi non c'è nulla di concreto. Un rinforzo di questa portata deve essere supportato da un progetto con investitori e aziende che vogliono associare la loro immagine al giocatore. E' un investimento che dovrà essere pianificato con molta attenzione. Al momento stiamo ancora vivendo delle difficoltà economiche nel breve termine. Prima di sborsare qualsiasi cifra dobbiamo prima pensare di risolvere le nostre pendenze, senza sponsor è un'operazione non realizzabile".*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fuori rosa a tempo indeterminato ... Questo si meriterebbe



lollo però te prego......cambia avatar!!


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Restano 13 giorni, direi che è praticamente impossibile..ce lo teniamo almeno fino a gennaio, sempre se ad Orlando sono interessati ancora al giocatore, ormai non si parla più dell'opzione americana.



Eh non se ne parla vero, ma l'accordo è tutto fatto, ma se non trovano un prestito per questi sei mesi allora come dici tu non è da escludere da qui a gennaio cambino obiettivi ed idee


----------



## Denni90 (31 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> No, non è surreale. In Brasile i giocatori al top e sono pochi prendono attorno al milione di euro. Dopodichè ci sono i casi dei giocatori estremamente mediatici che vengono presi con l'aiuto di sponsor, quindi lavorando molto sui diritti d'immagine e cose del tipo. Un esempio recente eclatante era Neymar, di fatto il Santos gli pagava si e no il 25% dell'ingaggio, il resto era tutto pagato da sponsor.
> 
> Robinho ha un ingaggio fuori logica per il Brasile, solamente con l'aiuto di sponsor un club lo può prendere, però come mi raccontava il mio amico che vive in Brasile in questo momento di sponsor ce ne stanno pochi perchè il mondiale ha inciso molto.
> 
> ...



pagarlo per farlo giocare altrove è un altra invenzione di galliani ... in stile matri..a quel punto lo tengo io in rosa e vedo come usarlo... pensavo che già l anno scorso se ne sarebbe andato...quest anno invece è ancora qui e probabilmente rimarrà...aiuto!! ogni volta che toccherà piede a san siro DEVE essere fischiato a più nn posso


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Luglio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> lollo però te prego......cambia avatar!!


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> pagarlo per farlo giocare altrove è un altra invenzione di galliani ... in stile matri..a quel punto lo tengo io in rosa e vedo come usarlo... pensavo che già l anno scorso se ne sarebbe andato...quest anno invece è ancora qui e probabilmente rimarrà...aiuto!! ogni volta che toccherà piede a san siro DEVE essere fischiato a più nn posso



beh non direi che e stato galliani a inventarsi una cosa simile.
vieri fu pagato per andarsene.

secondo me e meglio pagarli una parte dello stipendio e cosi risparmiare sul resto... tanto lo sai che pure se lo tieni in rosa non giochera... o peggio, rischia di giocare qualche minuto e farci giocare in 10.

non sarei contro a darli 500.000 € e mandarlo subito in brasile.


----------



## Frikez (31 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eh non se ne parla vero, ma l'accordo è tutto fatto, ma se non trovano un prestito per questi sei mesi allora come dici tu non è da escludere da qui a gennaio cambino obiettivi ed idee



Non c'è comunque accordo tra Milan ed Orlando, penso ci sia solo col giocatore. Considerando che non vogliamo fare una minusvalenza non darei per fatto il suo approdo in MLS a gennaio.


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Luglio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> pagarlo per farlo giocare altrove è un altra invenzione di galliani ... in stile matri..a quel punto lo tengo io in rosa e vedo come usarlo... pensavo che già l anno scorso se ne sarebbe andato...quest anno invece è ancora qui e probabilmente rimarrà...aiuto!! ogni volta che toccherà piede a san siro DEVE essere fischiato a più nn posso



Noi siamo gli unici che paghiamo il giocatore per andare in altre squadre e che facciamo pagare il giocatore che invece viene a giocare da noi.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Agosto 2014)

*Novità in vista: il procuratore Marisa Ramos in queste ore ha ottenuto un visto per andare a Dubai e trattare la cessione di Robinho, o quanto meno a sentire le eventuali offerte.
Lo riporta La Stampa.*


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Novità in vista: il procuratore Marisa Ramos in queste ore ha ottenuto un visto per andare a Dubai e trattare la cessione di Robinho, o quanto meno a sentire le eventuali offerte.
> Lo riporta La Stampa.*



Lo sta offrendo a cani e porci...non se ne andrà purtroppo


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2014)

Hahaha peggio della peste ahahha... " è voluto da molte squadre " ( cit ) poi rimane al Milan.. Che sciagura che sciagura ..


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Novità in vista: il procuratore Marisa Ramos in queste ore ha ottenuto un visto per andare a Dubai e trattare la cessione di Robinho, o quanto meno a sentire le eventuali offerte.
> Lo riporta La Stampa.*



Ma possibile che addirittura Vucinic riesce a trovare mercato in Arabia, mentre Robinho no? Ho capito ormai che più che un calciatore è un comodino dell'Ikea, peró Cristo... Pensavo che qualche squadra di sceicchi se lo prendesse subito.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Novità in vista: il procuratore Marisa Ramos in queste ore ha ottenuto un visto per andare a Dubai e trattare la cessione di Robinho, o quanto meno a sentire le eventuali offerte.
> Lo riporta La Stampa.*


.


Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che addirittura Vucinic riesce a trovare mercato in Arabia, mentre Robinho no? Ho capito ormai che più che un calciatore è un comodino dell'Ikea, peró Cristo... Pensavo che qualche squadra di sceicchi se lo prendesse subito.



Semplice.. Galliani non è capace di dare via i giocatore. E' un incapace. A meno che i giocatori non vanno via per propria volontà (tipo Kakà), non si riesce a dare via nessuno.

Guarda caso nessuno è stato venduto. Tutti in prestito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Novità in vista: il procuratore Marisa Ramos in queste ore ha ottenuto un visto per andare a Dubai e trattare la cessione di Robinho, o quanto meno a sentire le eventuali offerte.
> Lo riporta La Stampa.*



Entro il 2 c'è la facciamo a venderlo?  avanti di sto passo no.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> Semplice.. Galliani non è capace di dare via i giocatore. E' un incapace. A meno che i giocatori non vanno via per propria volontà (tipo Kakà), non si riesce a dare via nessuno.
> ...



Ecco la verità. Non esiste che non si riesce a vendere un giocatore.
E poi se la società non ti vuole devi andartene e basta.


----------



## Aron (2 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> Semplice.. Galliani non è capace di dare via i giocatore. E' un incapace. A meno che i giocatori non vanno via per propria volontà (tipo Kakà), non si riesce a dare via nessuno.
> ...




Non è semplice vendere giocatori strapagati e che in un club come il Milan e una città come Milano stanno benissimo.
Il problema sta all'origine: non andavano comprati e strapagati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2014)

A questo punto dobbiamo sperare in una grande cavolata di Robinho in modo da poter rescindere il contratto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Novità in vista: il procuratore Marisa Ramos in queste ore ha ottenuto un visto per andare a Dubai e trattare la cessione di Robinho, o quanto meno a sentire le eventuali offerte.
> Lo riporta La Stampa.*



Anche Milan Channel conferma.

O cammello, o niente. Speriamo davvero nel cammello.


----------



## S T B (2 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Novità in vista: il procuratore Marisa Ramos in queste ore ha ottenuto un visto per andare a Dubai e trattare la cessione di Robinho, o quanto meno a sentire le eventuali offerte.
> Lo riporta La Stampa.*



ma quali offerte? Non lo vuole nessuno a questo qui...


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Agosto 2014)

Non riesco a capire come non si riesca a piazzare un infallibile cecchino (ben 7 gol in 59 partite nelle ultime due stagioni) di 30 anni con un ingaggio faraonico...


----------



## Jaqen (3 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Novità in vista: il procuratore Marisa Ramos in queste ore ha ottenuto un visto per andare a Dubai e trattare la cessione di Robinho, o quanto meno a sentire le eventuali offerte.
> Lo riporta La Stampa.*



Non lo vuole N E S S U N O


----------



## Heaven (3 Agosto 2014)

Questo rimane fino alla scadenza...


----------



## 666psycho (3 Agosto 2014)

Robinho-Milan:


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Robinho-Milan:



Non vedo il protagonista principale di quest'agonia nella locandina.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Tuttosport l'agente di Robinho, Marisa Ramos, attualmente negli Emirati per sentire le offerte delle varie pretendenti del brasiliano, sarebbe interessata a quella dell'Al Ahli Club, disposto ad offrire a Binho un biennale da 4,5 milioni più bonus. Il Milan resta alla finestra e aspetta la decisione dei diretti interessati.*


----------



## runner (4 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport l'agente di Robinho, Marisa Ramos, attualmente negli Emirati per sentire le offerte delle varie pretendenti del brasiliano, sarebbe interessata a quella dell'Al Ahli Club, disposto ad offrire a Binho un biennale da 4,5 milioni più bonus. Il Milan resta alla finestra e aspetta la decisione dei diretti interessati.*



questa era l' unica pista che avremmo dovuto praticare da subito


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport l'agente di Robinho, Marisa Ramos, attualmente negli Emirati per sentire le offerte delle varie pretendenti del brasiliano, sarebbe interessata a quella dell'Al Ahli Club, disposto ad offrire a Binho un biennale da 4,5 milioni più bonus. Il Milan resta alla finestra e aspetta la decisione dei diretti interessati.*



Se non accetta manco quei soldi è chiaramente in mala fede.


----------



## MisterBet (4 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se non accetta manco quei soldi è chiaramente in mala fede.



Considerata la fonte, è tutto da vedere che quell'offerta sia vera...


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2014)

Non lo piglia nessuno, vedrete


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport l'agente di Robinho, Marisa Ramos, attualmente negli Emirati per sentire le offerte delle varie pretendenti del brasiliano, sarebbe interessata a quella dell'Al Ahli Club, disposto ad offrire a Binho un biennale da 4,5 milioni più bonus. Il Milan resta alla finestra e aspetta la decisione dei diretti interessati.*



se hanno così tanti soldi da offrire per lui, ne offrissero pure a noi così evitiamo la minusvalenza


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2014)

*Nel frattempo il Flamengo ha ufficialmente rinunciato a prendere in prestito fino a gennaio Robinho: la squadra brasiliana, secondo Globoesport, non ha infatti trovati imprenditori disposti ad aiutare le casse della società per l'ingaggio di Robinho.
L'unica pista che rimane aperte ora è quella araba.*


----------



## Milo (4 Agosto 2014)

Aiuto...


----------



## runner (4 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Nel frattempo il Flamengo ha ufficialmente rinunciato a prendere in prestito fino a gennaio Robinho: la squadra brasiliana, secondo Globoesport, non ha infatti trovati imprenditori disposti ad aiutare le casse della società per l'ingaggio di Robinho.
> L'unica pista che rimane aperte ora è quella araba.*



dai era da dire....

sta storia degli sponsor per pagarlo era ridicola


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2014)

Lo so come andrà a finire lo so


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Nel frattempo il Flamengo ha ufficialmente rinunciato a prendere in prestito fino a gennaio Robinho: la squadra brasiliana, secondo Globoesport, non ha infatti trovati imprenditori disposti ad aiutare le casse della società per l'ingaggio di Robinho.
> L'unica pista che rimane aperte ora è quella araba.*


* Milan Channel su Robinho: L'agente del giocatore si trova a Dubai, c'è un'offerta concreta, la sensazione è che la trattativa può andare in porto ma serve pazienza, novità nei prossimi giorni.*


----------



## Ale (4 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> * Milan Channel su Robinho: L'agente del giocatore si trova a Dubai, c'è un'offerta concreta, la sensazione è che la trattativa puòl andare in porto ma serve pazienza, novità nei prossimi giorni.*



il bello è che nelle dichiarazioni ufficiali, si parla di scelte legati a progetti, di scelte di cuore " o santos o da nessuna altra parte", del tutto slegate dal denaro, poi un bel giorno arriva uno sceicco che gli offre un mega contrattone e ciao ciao amico mio.


----------



## InsideTheFire (4 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> se hanno così tanti soldi da offrire per lui, ne offrissero pure a noi così evitiamo la minusvalenza


guarda sarebbe il massimo ma se lo danno via gratis non mi fa schifo....


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport l'agente di Robinho, Marisa Ramos, attualmente negli Emirati per sentire le offerte delle varie pretendenti del brasiliano, sarebbe interessata a quella dell'Al Ahli Club, disposto ad offrire a Binho un biennale da 4,5 milioni più bonus. Il Milan resta alla finestra e aspetta la decisione dei diretti interessati.*



*Di Marzio conferma l'indiscrezione di Tuttosport. L'Al Ahli ha presentato l'offerta a Robinho. L'agente del giocatore sta lavorando alla pista. La situazione non è facile, ma la trattativa c'è. Il Milan attende speranzoso. *


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> dai era da dire....
> 
> sta storia degli sponsor per pagarlo era ridicola



No, non è ridicola, spesso accade cosi, senza questa cosa noi per dire non avremmo mai ceduto Ronaldinho, Neymar stesso non sarebbe rimasto in patria cosi tanti anni. 

Il punto è che post mondiali non c'è tanta liquidità per nessuno, gli sponsor si sono già prodigati per la manifestazione.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma l'indiscrezione di Tuttosport. L'Al Ahli ha presentato l'offerta a Robinho. L'agente del giocatore sta lavorando alla pista. La situazione non è facile, ma la trattativa c'è. Il Milan attende speranzoso. *



Ma il Milan prenderebbe i soldi per almeno le cialde della macchinetta del caffè da questa trattativa?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Agosto 2014)

Credo che Robinho passerà alla storia come il più eclatante caso di zavorra della storia del Milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Agosto 2014)

c'è da spararsi a leggere nel titolo di un topic "cessione robinho, novità a breve" e poi dopo due settimane scoprire che siamo sempre allo stesso punto e che si attendono "novità a breve" ... agonia infinita


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> c'è da spararsi a leggere nel titolo di un topic "cessione robinho, novità a breve" e poi dopo due settimane scoprire che siamo sempre allo stesso punto e che si attendono "novità a breve" ... agonia infinita



Beh, quale squadra al mondo prenderebbe Robinho per questioni tecniche? immagino nessuna, visto l' ingaggio.

Quindi gli unici campionati che potrebbero interessarsi son quelli che necessitano di "pubblicità"


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma l'indiscrezione di Tuttosport. L'Al Ahli ha presentato l'offerta a Robinho. L'agente del giocatore sta lavorando alla pista. La situazione non è facile, ma la trattativa c'è. Il Milan attende speranzoso. *


Speriamo sia la volta buona, altrimenti mi sà che rimarrà fino alla fine del contratto.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma l'indiscrezione di Tuttosport. L'Al Ahli ha presentato l'offerta a Robinho. L'agente del giocatore sta lavorando alla pista. La situazione non è facile, ma la trattativa c'è. Il Milan attende speranzoso. *



Una cosa non ho capito: ma a noi che danno??? Qualcosa o lo cediamo in prestito??? Perchè se la cessione fosse a titolo defitivo a meno di 5 (su per giù) non lo possiamo cedere.


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Una cosa non ho capito: ma a noi che danno??? Qualcosa o lo cediamo in prestito??? Perchè se la cessione fosse a titolo defitivo a meno di 5 (su per giù) non lo possiamo cedere.



Se veramente qualcuno se lo porta via e lui accetta bisogna valutare pure di liberarlo a zero a patto di non dargli un centesimo, non è una possibilità da escludere aimè


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se veramente qualcuno se lo porta via e lui accetta bisogna valutare pure di liberarlo a zero a patto di non dargli un centesimo, non è una possibilità da escludere aimè



A 0 non lo puoi liberare perchè a quel punto ci sarebbe una minusvalenza.


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A 0 non lo puoi liberare perchè a quel punto ci sarebbe una minusvalenza.



Se la volontà è cosi forte di non averlo più tra i piedi accetti anche una minusvalenza che in fondo non è che non accadano mai eh


----------



## Ale (5 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Una cosa non ho capito: ma a noi che danno??? Qualcosa o lo cediamo in prestito??? Perchè se la cessione fosse a titolo defitivo a meno di 5 (su per giù) non lo possiamo cedere.


Perobla minusvalenza e inferiore dello stipendio lordo che gli dovremmo dare


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A 0 non lo puoi liberare perchè a quel punto ci sarebbe una minusvalenza.



Se pensi di farci anche solo un euro ti consiglio di riporre le speranze.


----------



## Ale (5 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se la volontà è cosi forte di non averlo più tra i piedi accetti anche una minusvalenza che in fondo non è che non accadano mai eh



Come con costant se accettasse la Turchia..


----------



## runner (5 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> No, non è ridicola, spesso accade cosi, senza questa cosa noi per dire non avremmo mai ceduto Ronaldinho, Neymar stesso non sarebbe rimasto in patria cosi tanti anni.
> 
> Il punto è che post mondiali non c'è tanta liquidità per nessuno, gli sponsor si sono già prodigati per la manifestazione.



guarda io penso che siano gli Sponsor i veri proprietari dei club, quindi lo so bene come funziona, era infatti ridicolo che dopo il Mondiale in Brasile questi qui in due giorni trovassero gli sponsor per pagare un giocatore finito e viziato....


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2014)

*Milan Channel riferisce che c'è un ritorno di fiamma per Robinho da parte del Santos, possibile prestito di un anno.*


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel riferisce che c'è un ritorno di fiamma per Robinho da parte del Santos, possibile prestito di un anno.*


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel riferisce che c'è un ritorno di fiamma per Robinho da parte del Santos, possibile prestito di un anno.*



con ingaggio pagato da noi ovviamente ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2014)

ragazzi questo è uno che NON deve più mettere piede a Milano , scende dall aereo e giu fischi fino a che non rescinde il contratto. 
Sanguisuga ciucciasoldi scorso come pochi.. maledetto lui e chi gli ha rinnovato il contratto


----------



## Denni90 (5 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel riferisce che c'è un ritorno di fiamma per Robinho da parte del Santos, possibile prestito di un anno.*



nn se ne andrà mai ... tutti lo vogliono ma nessuno lo compra...incredibile


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel riferisce che c'è un ritorno di fiamma per Robinho da parte del Santos, possibile prestito di un anno.*



Preferisco tenerlo piuttosto che darlo al Santos per una stagione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ragazzi questo è uno che NON deve più mettere piede a Milano , scende dall aereo e giu fischi fino a che non rescinde il contratto.
> Sanguisuga ciucciasoldi scorso come pochi.. maledetto lui e chi gli ha rinnovato il contratto



A Roma dopo la stagione 2011/2012 l'avrebbero fatto scappare come è successo con Osvaldo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> con ingaggio pagato da noi ovviamente ?



Ancora non si sa, cosi la prossima stagione di nuovo a Milanello c'è lo troviamo, se andrà al Santos avrà vinto lui perchè ha sempre stressato che se andava via voleva tornare al Santos altro che Orlando con Kakà.


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel riferisce che c'è un ritorno di fiamma per Robinho da parte del Santos, possibile prestito di un anno.*




.


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2014)

*Anche secondo Sky Robinho è vicino al prestito al Santos. *


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Sky Robinho è vicino al prestito al Santos. *



Pessima notizia, per il campione brasiliano finiremo per non prendere nemmeno una cassa di banane.,


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Sky Robinho è vicino al prestito al Santos. *



quindi minusvalenza assicurata... peccato, speriamo questo non incida sul mercato già povero di suo.


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> quindi minusvalenza assicurata... peccato, speriamo questo non incida sul mercato già povero di suo.



Se va in prestito resta nostro, non dovrebbe esserci minusvalenza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Sky Robinho è vicino al prestito al Santos. *



Non ci avevo pensato, c'è ne liberiamo definitivamente, gli scade il contratto il prossimo anno, si sapeva che andava al Santos, ha sempre stressato per andare li.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Se va in prestito resta nostro, non dovrebbe esserci minusvalenza.



si si, mio errore  pensavo ad una sua cessione. Quindi diciamo che alla fine ci risparmiamo soltanto un anno di ingaggio e continuiamo a sopportare l'ammortamento fino alla scadenza. Sperare in qualcosa di diverso sarebbe stato utopistico


----------



## Milo (5 Agosto 2014)

Spero ancora per gli arabi


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Sky Robinho è vicino al prestito al Santos. *



*Sky: il prestito al Santos sarebbe una soluzione gradita al Milan, a patto che l'ingaggio venga pagato interamente dal Santos.*


----------



## Ale (5 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> quindi minusvalenza assicurata... peccato, speriamo questo non incida sul mercato già povero di suo.



minusvalenza si, ma il prossimo anno, non quest'anno e sarà comunque inferiore..ormai la frittata è fatta con robinho: è impensabile di salvare capra e cavoli..


----------



## Ale (5 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky: il prestito al Santos sarebbe una soluzione gradita al Milan, a patto che l'ingaggio venga pagato interamente dal Santos.*



mi pare il minimo..


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky: il prestito al Santos sarebbe una soluzione gradita al Milan, a patto che l'ingaggio venga pagato interamente dal Santos.*



Non ci sarebbe minusvalenza quantomeno.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> minusvalenza si, ma il prossimo anno, non quest'anno e sarà comunque inferiore..ormai la frittata è fatta con robinho: è impensabile di salvare capra e cavoli..



Infatti


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non ci sarebbe minusvalenza quantomeno.



Certo che ci sarebbe


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo che ci sarebbe



Se è in prestito no perchè rimane nostro e continua ad ammortare. Comunque se dovessimo pagargli noi lo stipendio è tutto un corno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky: il prestito al Santos sarebbe una soluzione gradita al Milan, a patto che l'ingaggio venga pagato interamente dal Santos.*



è questo il problema grosso, il santos non ha una lira..


----------



## Ale (5 Agosto 2014)

non mi illudo che sia finita qua, romperanno le scatole per l'ingaggio, questo è sicuro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Agosto 2014)

a me pare assurdo che non possono pagargli un ingaggio di 2.5 o 3 per un giocatore che li viene considerato un idolo..


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me pare assurdo che non possono pagargli un ingaggio di 2.5 o 3 per un giocatore che li viene considerato un idolo..



giorni fa si parlava di 2-3 sponsor che avrebbero dovuto aiutare il Flamengo a coprire l'intera cifra dell'ingaggio, facendolo diventare uomo-immagine, ma pare si siano tirati indietro. 

il Santos credo sia nelle stesse condizioni.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se è in prestito no perchè rimane nostro e continua ad ammortare. Comunque se dovessimo pagargli noi lo stipendio è tutto un corno.



Non è che sia tutto sto vantaggio il fatto di ammortizzarlo cmq è...


----------



## Frikez (5 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky: il prestito al Santos sarebbe una soluzione gradita al Milan, a patto che l'ingaggio venga pagato interamente dal Santos.*



.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky: il prestito al Santos sarebbe una soluzione gradita al Milan, a patto che l'ingaggio venga pagato interamente dal Santos.*



Mi sembra giusto,dopo che il cartellino in pratica lo comprano a zero,almeno l'ingaggio deve essere roba loro


----------



## Milo (5 Agosto 2014)

io ho letto nei vari siti di calciomercato che c'è sempre questa offerta araba e ne stanno parlando


----------



## aleslash (5 Agosto 2014)

*L'agente di Robinho:"Nulla è stato ancora deciso,al momento non abbiamo trovato un nuovo club per Robinho"*


----------



## Denni90 (5 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Robinho:"Nulla è stato ancora deciso,al momento non abbiamo trovato un nuovo club per Robinho"*



nn l'avremmo mai detto!!


----------



## Aragorn (5 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky: il prestito al Santos sarebbe una soluzione gradita al Milan, a patto che l'ingaggio venga pagato interamente dal Santos.*



Allora siamo a posto, questi sono ancora più tirchi di noi


----------



## runner (5 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Robinho:"Nulla è stato ancora deciso,al momento non abbiamo trovato un nuovo club per Robinho"*



dai ragazzi non si può dire nulla finchè non c' è la certezza.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2014)

Che strazio .


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che strazio .



Veramente sembra la trattativa del secolo, manco fosse Ronaldo...


----------



## pennyhill (5 Agosto 2014)

Il mercato brasiliano chiude il 13 agosto, quindi si chiude entro quella data.


----------



## Denni90 (5 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il mercato brasiliano chiude il 13 agosto, quindi si chiude entro quella data.



ancora 8 giorni di passione... poi l'ultimo giorno diranno no grazie e si ricomincia con gli arabi...


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2014)

*L'agente di Robinho:"Ci sono grandi possibilità che Robinho ritorni al Santos. Mancano solo i dettagli". *


----------



## bargnani83 (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Robinho:"Ci sono grandi possibilità che Robinho ritorni al Santos. Mancano solo i dettagli". *


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Robinho:"Ci sono grandi possibilità che Robinho ritorni al Santos. Mancano solo i dettagli". *



Una notizia importante. Forse siamo veramente alla svolta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Robinho:"Ci sono grandi possibilità che Robinho ritorni al Santos. Mancano solo i dettagli". *



Non voglio illudermi ma se lasciamo andare via Robinho in prestito mandandolo in scadenza e accettiamo pure una minusvalenza su Constant forse qualche soldo da buttare nei giorni del condor ci sta.


----------



## Stex (5 Agosto 2014)

ti prego fa che sia vero


----------



## aleslash (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Robinho:"Ci sono grandi possibilità che Robinho ritorni al Santos. Mancano solo i dettagli". *


si ma in prestito fino a giugno 2015, poi torna da noi per un altro anno?


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Robinho:"Ci sono grandi possibilità che Robinho ritorni al Santos. Mancano solo i dettagli". *



Dopo tante illusioni e delusioni solo un'ufficialità può farci esultare


----------

